# Rudd Lacquer Sprays Well, Nice Satin Finish



## Hammerthumb

Sound almost like a waterbased urethane. What does it smell like?


----------



## pintodeluxe

Nope, it is thinned with standard lacquer thinner. Not water based. Still smells like lacquer, although somewhat less intense than other brands I have used.


----------



## Hammerthumb

The milky white color is why I made the comment. If it smells like lacquer, and thins with lacquer thinner, I'm sure its lacquer. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## goggy

Beautiful hand rubbed appearance, right on point! What's beneath the lacquer?


----------



## Handtooler

Marvelous, favorited the review. Furniture really looks SUPER!


----------



## Sigung

Great information Willie, thanks a bunch.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Goggy,
It is oil based stain under the lacquer. I use Rodda #19 stain thinned with a splash of mineral spirits.


----------



## Ken90712

Interesting review and great looking Morris Chair to boot.


----------

